# API phosphate test kit?



## Es345

I got an API phosphate test kit but it consistently reads my filtered water and tank water at .25, no matter what. I've heard this is a common problem, is the test kit faulty? What's a better one, and reviews on this product?


----------



## edman2012

How exactly do you filter your water?


----------



## Es345

It's a dual filtration system by GE. Not quite RO but it comes close and I also run my water through chemical filtration and carbon


----------



## edman2012

I certainly don't have experience with those types of filters but I wouldn't be surprised if your reading is normal. It's quite complicated to able get pure water. .25 is pretty low imo but hopefully someone with experience with these filters can give you better input.


----------



## Es345

Thanks. I still blame the test kit so I ordered a Hanna checker. But thank you


----------

